# Patek Philippe 5052



## slvrbulletv6

I came across a watch at my friend's house and saw a Patek Philippe 5052. I asked him how he obtained the watch and he said he received it from his father who got it as a retirement gift from Boeing. I was curious about the watch and did a search online. However, I am unable to find any info or background on this watch/model. I beginning to feel that someone's story isn't adding up. I'm just curious if my friend's watch is actually legit.


----------



## Donut




----------



## slvrbulletv6

That's what I thought. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## aznseank

the 18k engraving on the back of the watch is a classic...lol...its not even gold plated...18k Stainless Steel..lol


----------



## Spit161

aznseank said:


> the 18k engraving on the back of the watch is a classic...lol...its not even gold plated...18k Stainless Steel..lol


Indeed.
It's a _genuine_ fake, that one!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

Definitely Fake


----------



## nhjk

guys this is legit its a ref 8134 there was an engraving error on a rare few, look it up in the pp history series vol 3


----------



## ade113

nhjk said:


> guys this is legit its a ref 8134 there was an engraving error on a rare few, look it up in the pp history series vol 3


You are talking bullsh*t. This is cheap junk


----------



## patekaholic

fake


----------



## mark1958

I hope the boeing plane i was flying on yesterday was not a cheap fake… Did Boeing really give these out? Why would a father lie about where he obtained the watch?


----------



## Dancing Fire

patekaholic said:


> fake


made in China


----------



## Dancing Fire

patekaholic said:


> fake


.


----------

